# Does tribulus boost gains or just make you horny?



## mikey78 (May 31, 2006)

i've been talking to friends who use tribulus and doing some of my own research.

i found this article.. (the jpeg attached)

It says that testosterone was not significantly boosted between the two groups (placebo and tribulus) but estradiol was.

According to wikipedia this is a hormone that seems to promote healthy sexual function in women and also boost sexual desire in both males and females.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estradiol

this would match the feedback from friends that when i ask does it work.. they say "yeah.. you can feel it - it makes me heaps horny" rather than commenting on the improved gains.

Does anyone have opinion on this?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 31, 2006)

good shit


----------

